# Tori 18month blue cream b short hair



## babyloveya3 (Mar 28, 2010)

Name:TORI
Age: 18 MONTHS
Breed: BRITISH SHORT HAIR
Sex: FEMALE
neutered:YES
fully vaccinated: HAD FIRST VACS
micro chipped:YES
de fled:YES
wormed:YES
Reason for coming to Rescue: CAME FROM A BREEDER
Are they used to dogs:NOT TESTED
Are they used to cats:YES
Are they used to small animals:NOT TESTED
If so how do they behave around them: e.g will hunt and kill NOT KNOWN
Are they used to children:NO
if so what age:
Do they have any toileting problems. e.g messes outside tray.NO
Do they have any behaviour problems:NO
Do they have any medical problems:NO
Period of time they can be left alone:8HRS
indoor/outdoor:INDOOR
what type of home are you looking for e.g somewhere with no children and no other pets.indoor only QUIET HOME CHILDREN 8 +
Their diet ROYAL CANIN SKIN AND HAIR
What litter is used:SOFISTICAT CLUMPING
Donation required:£150.00
Web link:Thorneywood Cat Rescue - HOME

Other information TORI IS A LITTLE SHY BUT COMING OUT OF HERSELF AND STARTING TO PLAY


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Just wondered if Torie was still available and where Thorneywood is? We are based in London and already have 2 male BSH.

Many thanks


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww shes very pretty, hope she gets a home soon.xx


----------



## babyloveya3 (Mar 28, 2010)

kellyrich said:


> Hi Just wondered if Torie was still available and where Thorneywood is? We are based in London and already have 2 male BSH.
> 
> Many thanks


Hi Kelly I have emailed you and yes she is still available


----------

